# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Meningeoom

## mantelzorg

Hallo,

Ik zou graag met anderen in contact komen die net als ik een meningeoom hebben. Een meningeoom is een goedaardige tumor uitgaande van het hersenvlies.

Bij voorbaat dank.

----------

